# Word of the day .. schadenfreude



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2021)

Schadenfreude .. to derive joy from someone's misfortune.
eg: Linda felt a tinge of Schadenfreude when her ex-boyfriend's house burned down.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 21, 2021)

At times I had schadenfreude when a crying son  would come in hurt from something they knew there weren't supposed to be doing.

What did I tell you usually  my first words.   Mean old Maw


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 21, 2021)

It comes from a combination of the German words for harm/damage (_Schaden)_ and joy (_Freude_), and is often used as a loanword in English. Technically, _schadenfreude_ should be capitalised like all German nouns, but when used in English it’s usually written in the lower case. As is the rule with most (but not all) loanwords in English,


----------



## win231 (Feb 21, 2021)

It's not blinds that were made in Germany?


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 21, 2021)

Schadenfreude sure does sound like some sort of window dressing doesn't it but yes I have felt that emotion
when my 'could never do anything wrong sister' actually did something wrong and was caught in the act


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2021)

I felt some Schadenfreude when my abusive grandfather passed away.


----------



## Dana (Feb 22, 2021)

She was a strange woman who took joy in the suffering of others and always experienced schadenfreude when her friends were miserable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's not blinds that were made in Germany?


Close, Win.

I think you're thinking of... Slatsforfenêtre.

Slats (blinds) - fenêtre (windows in French)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

My husband was walking home from work one day, and a smarty-pants kid on a bike rode past him and said something derogatory to hubby. Unphased, hubby carried on and a block later hubby happened upon the same smarty-pants kid sprawled out on the roadway.

Said kid had taken a good spill on his bike and hubby enjoyed a little schadenfreude.

True story.


----------

